# My bed/fishroom



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's hard to get photos of the main part of my collection as I have an empty 4ft tank taking up most of my floor space. However, I snapped two shots to show how I have my fish area set-up. 

Ignore the mess of airline tubing and powercords. I really need to sort them out. Also my room is pink. It now has to stay that colour until my fish move elsewhere haha. 









*Top shelf (left to right):* Betta unimaculata, Betta burdigala, Betta brownorum, Betta tussyae/livida/albimarginata, Betta rutilans

*Middle shelf (left to right):* Pseudomugil gertrudae 'spotted blue-eye', Pseudomugil tenellus 'delicate blue-eye'/Melanotaenia maccullochi Skull Ck, Pseudomugil mellis 'honey blue-eye'

*Bottom shelf (left to right):* Betta sorority, Goldfish tank

To the right of the picture there are two 30cm cubes with two female bettas in them on my chest of drawers.









*Top shelf:* Betta persephone
*Bottom shelf:* Two betta females in 30cm cubes


















Then we have my barracks which is downstairs where I house most of my betta males and all of my killifish. 

I have four other tanks not shown but they just house miscellaneous wilds and bettas.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Way cool!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks. It is cool having them up here in my room but between the noise, the water on the carpet and the mess I have to say I can't wait until I get something purpose-built. 

To think it all started with my dad's goldfish in a 15 gallon tank three or so years ago.


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

What is the floating plant in your barracks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Riccia and duckweed. The one in with the orange/blue coloured betta is just some leftover hydrilla.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

such an awesome setup! I'm so jealous. I'd love to have a tank right next to or over my bed so I can watch them when I'm sleepy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Currently I have this pair in a tank beside my bed as I've run out of useable flat surfaces. 










Although looking at my shelf I am wondering if I could fit a series of 18x18x18 tanks in there, get rid of the cubes below and put in a small sump. Then I could have some nice show males/my best females in them instead.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

"To think it all started with my dad's goldfish in a 15 gallon tank three or so years ago."
Yeah,it always starts somewhere!!!
Mine started with a Peanut Butter jar and a trio of Common Guppies(that is what they called them when I started)!!!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Holyyy toleeeeddoooooo! I could never do that......
The only way I could do that is if all the fish were turned into birds....I just love birds.
But you do a fantastic job with those tanks anyways


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

LBF, you're amazing. _Nine _species of wild betta, the killifish, native fish, goldfish, splendens.. and the guppy, lol... 

The persephones are some -really- dark water. Is that for breeding? Or because they like water that dark, in general? 

I was talked out of having the macrostoma as a first wild species, and I am inclined to think that was a good move. I'm _maybe_ looking at imbellis... but they're just .. not the same. Any recommendations on slightly bigger wilds that aren't such a challenge for a novice?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Persephone like dark water but I haven't been able to change it as often as the others. The male was guarding his nest and even now when 99% are free-swimming he is obsessed with moving everyone around everywhere. I got my IAL off Dave and because they are so potent, it's gone really dark. 

Wilds really aren't that difficult. Not even macrostoma. But they are fairly pricey so you don't want them keeling over or jumping out. 

I've got half a dozen strohi juvies growing out (think a couple males at this point/maybe females as well) if you want to buy a couple of them anytime cheap. They are super nice looking fish when coloured up and grow to around 7cm in length. Parents were bred by a top wild breeder in Indonesia.

Since their parents were captive bred and they have been aquarium raised they are friendly, eat anything I put in there and are hardy as heck. I don't want them and only raised them because they were an 'oops' batch I found after the parents were sold. 

It's hard to find good quality imbellis. Most (I had some) are poorly coloured and pretty drab. I've always found the bubblenesters (smaragdina, imbellis etc.) pretty boring but then my tastes run more to the smaller blackwater species such as persephone.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

> I've got half a dozen strohi juvies growing out (think a couple males at this point/maybe females as well) if you want to buy a couple of them anytime cheap.


:-D

I thought they'd be up there on the 'hard to keep' list. I would -love- some. I should have a pretty good tank set up for them, too, pretty shortly. Need their preferences, though.. /research


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well they were raised and still live in a 45cm barebottom tank with some PVC pipe tunnels, a handful of moss, some broken IAL and a piece of wood. Anything over that would be a bonus haha.

I had mum and dad in a 30cm cube with the same set-up but some substrate and they did fine. They spawned all the time but because it was small (it was supposed to be temporary but I sold them) mum used to harass dad a bit and make him swallow. 

If your water is as soft as mine is, all they need is tap water. You've seen what my wild set-ups look like and everyone has basically the same kind of deal. I do 25% water changes on my wild tanks every second day as none of my tanks are cycled due to pH. Of my current set-ups all tanks with male/female pairs have either spawned or have fry so they aren't that high-maintenance. 

I feed a mix of live/frozen as well as NLS pellets for those who will take them. 

Wilds don't seem to grow as fast as splendens so at the moment the biggest are both around the size of a small female splenden and the others are smaller again. But they are old enough now to not keel over when I pour my water straight into their tank.


----------



## bettalover462 (Apr 3, 2012)

these tanks are sickk


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey... Psssttt. I have an idea. You wanna switch bedrooms? You get my room, I get your room. Deal? ;-) you can have my sorority and I can have all of those bettas :-D


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

How aweosme!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:shock: I thought my bed/fish room was bad! :lol: I've just got 4 tanks and am planning to move a 5th in there. I can't imagine having that many tanks in my bedroom. The industrial strength shelving is a good idea. I'm going to have to start stacking tanks, too.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

LBF - I'm up to my neck in tanks and filters/pumps I don't know how to use, etc.. let me get a tank sorted out (and not with an upside down pump) and I would be happy to buy them. I'll pm you when I have it set up, if that's okay?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..is that waht mine will look like in a couple years..prob all of us..WE are so Hooked..lol..(no pun intended) but I would love it..except for all the wires, running everywhere, and the Electric bill going thru the roof..


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I might be helping to set up, plant and stock a 55gal soon. If you have any extras of anything ( plants, fish)when that happens, would you sell some to me?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

LBF, I forgot to ask, how do you do water changes on the lower tanks? That's my biggest worry about stacking my tanks. I've got a python hose, but it's huge for a 10 gal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That's fine Aus. They are just growing big and fat in their grow-out at the moment. Let me know whenever you are ready. Accidentally sucked one of the biggest up the siphon the other day and his poor gill was bleeding and I thought I'd killed him. He is now healing up nicely and fighting with his brother again the stupid thing.

Yeah our electricity bill is enormous. I have less tanks/heaters running then I used to but now with bills rising and the stupid carbon tax coming in it's going to be pretty expensive. Unfortunately, it is not hot enough here year round to not have heaters. 

Koimaiden, I just put my siphon hose (I take off the big plastic attachments they have on them) in the tank, my bucket on the floor and away I go. 

The stand is around 15-20cms off the ground so it gets enough suction going to drain the tank. Also there is enough space between the bottom and middle shelf to fit my siphon in. 

I don't use a python. Just a regular plastic tube I suck on to get started for me. My wild betta water tastes like what I imagine a mud puddle would haha.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*takes notes* I SERIOUSLY need to re do my fish room D:


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

soooo. about them water changes lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It isn't too much. I do 25% water changes on my wild betta tanks every second day which takes around 30-45 minutes depending on what other maintenance I do. 

All my other tanks are cycled so they all get 25% water changes once a week on a Tuesday. 

Used to be much worse. Then I got my barracks, got most of my tanks cycled and so I cut down drastically on water usage. 

Now I have a pair in the spawning tank I am thinking of the prospective water changes I'm going to have to do haha.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

It is beautiful set up fish room you got there


----------

